# Breeder vs. Rescue



## Ratfever (May 6, 2011)

Which do you feel is better, and which do you use? (Or both?)

I ask because I may be getting some rats from a shelter. I know, I may have to spend extra time socializing with them, as many shelter rats were hoarded or abused. But, that aside, what have your experiences been with breeders/shelters?


----------



## amberdyan (Dec 6, 2010)

I always vote rescue. You're saving a life! That such a huge thing when you think about it. I volunteer at an animal shelter, and got my rats from there (I have 4, they're my first). And they are just so much happier at home with me than the ones at the shelter.

That being said, I can understand the allure of going to a responsible breeder. The rats are well socialized, healthier and may have more of the fancy color options that people like. 

I think either way, you're doing a good thing by not going to a pet store, and there are pros and cons to both breeders and rescues. If you're willing to put in the extra socialization time (and it sounds like you are) then my vote goes to the rescue


----------



## Timothy.P (May 16, 2011)

I vote for either in my area there ate no rats in the shelters people around here mostly feed them to their pet snakes i found a very good breeder 15 miles away from where i live. I've bought 3 rats from them they breed theres but their all healthy and very social rats they breed dwarf elephants hairless and your average fancy rats. But i think if you can adopt a rat from a shelter your giving them a good home and saving their life . Also petsmart is awful i bought my first rat splinter form there he was so skittish and scared it was just awful. The bigger companies i'e notice they really dont properly care for the animals they sell. but i vote either or it all depend on the situation with your local shelter like i said mine never has any rats  they get eatten.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

It totally depends if it's one of the very few ethical breeders out there or just a byb.
The vast majority of my rats have been rescues (I run a rescue also) but within the last year I finally found an ethical breeder in my area and have gotten a few rats from her. I've been thrilled with the health of the breeder rats so far, definite difference from the rescues. I'll always have rescues but will likely have more breeder rats as the years go on.

Rescues save lives and are a great option.

Ethical breeders improve the species and take back their animals if the adopter can no longer care for them so they do not add to the problem of homeless rats in rescues--another great option.

BYB's/Petstores directly contribute to churning out unhealthy rats that more often than not wind up in rescue. With all the transport available unless you are in far west Tx, there is a rescue or ethical breeder that can get to you nearly anywhere within the continental United States--for us these should never be an option.

I think Kikoh said it was ok in another post if I linked a thread from GM, so this is a great thread on rescues vs petstores vs breeders 
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4084988.0


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Not all breeders are equal, so I personally really hate the broad, general title of "breeder".

An unethical, irresponsible breeder is no different from a pet store, and should be considered in the same category. A responsible, ethical breeder however, is worlds apart in a category of their own. 

Between a responsible, ethical breeder or a responsible, ethical rescue (not all rescues are equal either!), the choice is personal. The rats from a responsible, ethical breeder should have a better likelihood of being healthier (though there are never 100% guarantees), and be well socialized, and you would be supporting the good work that breeder does to improve rats as a whole. On the other hand, adopting from a rescue means you will be saving lives and opening up space for that rescue to bring in more rats. Those rats may or may not be healthier (no way of knowing), but can be well socialized (depending on where they came from and how much time htey had in the rescue).


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Rescue because it's saving a life and a good number of shelters will just euthanize exotics upon intake.


----------

